# TFO Mangrove cool feature



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

TFO Mangrove uses cork rings to help quick check what weight rod, aka Lefty Kreh method with wide/thin rings. These are my son's & my "arsenal' of Mangroves.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty cool! I never noticed that.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Saw the rings thought they were just decoration.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Heres my 12wt. Never noticed how they did that. My rod and one of your sons don't have TFO on them they forgot to put it on the first batch of rods they made!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

My Winstons have the rod weight written on them.  Just joking, that is a neat feature. One thing I like about Winston though is that they put the serial number on each rod piece. Very helpful if you fish multiple rods close to the same weight.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Mason M,

I was told the 7wt (one in the center and my first Mangrove) as the only one with the very minimal labeling. Kind of like their "flagship" model.

I had not looked at the 12 wt. until your pic. 

I love the lesser labeling, don't like my tackle to look like the side of a NASCAR racer.

Question on the 12wt, have you fought a large fish on it yet? My reason is as much as I love the handle design on out 6-8wt it seems a bit small for a 10+wt rod.

Thanks for the pic.

Pete A.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten to fight a very big fish on it yet, although I hooked into a huge jack one day and by huge I mean huge I saw the fish when he came up and took the fly. Whenever I faught a redfish on it a couple weeks ago I just put the top of my hand on the top of the handle and it was fine so far I love the rod. On the big jack I hooked into he came up and I set the hook and I only had enough time to fight him till I cleared my line and somehow my 60lb shock broke on my loop attached to the fly.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

hey Mason,
Were you fishing with Curtiss Cash when you hooked with the Jack?

Joe


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

No sir I was in POC fishing with some buddies and we decided to go to the jetties.


----------

